# Felt 32



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

Just picked up an 07 Felt 32 for my first long course triathlon in May 08. Going to leave the Shimano wheels on for riding through the winter and then put my neuvation's on for my race. Planning to upgrade the crank, seatpost, saddle, and aerobars. 

I paid only $900 brand ass new!


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

Great price for that bike. Yes a crankset upgrade would be high on my list. A swich to a Dura-Ace could save you a few hundrem grams over that stock piece, at least it did on my bike!


----------

